# best all season for winter driving



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you get wet snow or fluffy snow? How much snow do you normally have to drive in?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The Kumho Ecsta PA31 has been good for me on the snow - definitely better than the OEM Goodyears. Only weakness I have found is that the rubber gets really hard in extreme cold, like around -5 F and starts to lose grip a little.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

The best all round tire I have found is the Good Year Triple Assurance. They are not the quietest or cheapest, but they grip good. I had them on a Grand Prix in upstate NY and they felt as good in the snow. I put about 80,000 miles on them and they still had life on the tread, when a deep pot hole prematurely ended their life.


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

Winter can be extreme here. We usually get in the -20s at night for weeks sometimes. Snow can be heavy and wet or fluffy. We normally get 4-6" at a time but sometimes we get pummeled. I have the Jeep when it gets really deep.


----------



## PoppinFresh (Oct 3, 2014)

Can't speak to them on a Cruze but I went through two sets of Continental ExtremeContact DWS on my Focus which I specifically bought for their snow traction. I would recommended them to others and also hear back how great the snow traction was. The downside, and sole reason they are not on my Cruze (PureContacts) is the poor tread life, ~35K on first set and ~40K on the second, though they held their winter drivability to the end.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PoppinFresh said:


> Can't speak to them on a Cruze but I went through two sets of Continental ExtremeContact DWS on my Focus which I specifically bought for their snow traction. I would recommended them to others and also hear back how great the snow traction was. The downside, and sole reason they are not on my Cruze (PureContacts) is the poor tread life, ~35K on first set and ~40K on the second, though they held their winter drivability to the end.


Yeah, I couldn't get more than 30k from them on a Volvo. Loved the tires though.


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Triple Treads served me well in the past. The best for me was the Nokians though. They are pricey, but to me they are worth it. They make a winter-rated all season (and have for years before anyone else). These winter rated all season are being referred to as Four Season tires now.


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

Colt45 said:


> Triple Treads served me well in the past. The best for me was the Nokians though. They are pricey, but to me they are worth it. They make a winter-rated all season (and have for years before anyone else). These winter rated all season are being referred to as Four Season tires now.


I saw them at the Subraru dealer, nice looking tire. I need to check the price. I am guessing $140 or so.


----------



## Omen87 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have TripleTreds on my 11 Eco MT. Great tire, but they WRECKED my fuel economy. I went from averaging 34 in town to closer to 27. Winter happened at about the same time as I got my tires, so that was probably part of it. But it's been in the 70s the last few days here and I haven't seen much of an improvement.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Consider "Hankook Optimo 4S" apparently they are good combination for dry traction in the summer and the mess of winter as long as you can put up with some traction loss.


I was considering these for my cars, but here in Nova Scotia, On any given day I have to deal with a combination of sub zero temps,ice, slush, deep rain water and... deep snow on ice covered roads especially in the cities and towns.

Given the number of Kms on my cars I went with pure winter Nokian A7's


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PoppinFresh said:


> Can't speak to them on a Cruze but I went through two sets of Continental ExtremeContact DWS on my Focus which I specifically bought for their snow traction. I would recommended them to others and also hear back how great the snow traction was. The downside, and sole reason they are not on my Cruze (PureContacts) is the poor tread life, ~35K on first set and ~40K on the second, though they held their winter drivability to the end.


That means the set on my wife's car will dry rot before the tread wears out.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

This advice I guess, would be good for future readers but I generally found that all season tires has been very disappointing. The tires my 11 cruze came with michelin pilot hx mxm4 were scary on ice and any kind of snow over 4 inches means wait til the roads clear before venturing out. I own a taxi and for the fist time I found a tire that was pretty decent in winter. Michelin defenders. I first heard of them on tire rack and it seemed like the reviews were overall very positive. I don't think they come in 18" but we got about 100k or 60k miles out of 225/65/16 on the van. They are priced above what I like to pay for a tire but I though they were worth it.


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

many people craze about Michellin or Goodyear for "daily driving" tires. But if you want something good for the winter, try Goodyear Blizzak


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeWithMe said:


> many people craze about Michellin or Goodyear for "daily driving" tires. But if you want something good for the winter, try Goodyear Blizzak


Blizzaks are made by Bridgestone


----------



## bs009 (Oct 9, 2015)

I used to work at a tire shop and have a tried quite a few tires so I thought I'd put my $.02 in here.

As far as all-season's go, I'd recommend either the Pirelli P7 or the Michelin Defender. Great all around tires there if you don't want to put the money out for a set of winter tires.

If you get enough snow and can swing it though, nothing will outperform dedicated winter tires on the snow and ice.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Firestone Winterforces! Typically I'm not a big fan of Firestone tires but these really get the job done. I believe they are knock offs of the Bridgestone Blizzaks but cheaper. My wife has them on her Sonic in the winter time and has never complained about them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Firestone Winterforces! Typically I'm not a big fan of Firestone tires but these really get the job done. I believe they are knock offs of the Bridgestone Blizzaks but cheaper. My wife has them on her Sonic in the winter time and has never complained about them.


Are those all-season tires? The op was requesting all-seasons.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

The Conti DWS are good all season tires that offer reliable grip in the snow. If you really want the "best" traction for winter driving, consider winter dedicated tires.


----------

